# Went to refill a propane tank at the local RV dealer....



## lugoismad (Aug 20, 2016)

And came home with this. Oh, and 60lbs of propane.







Bunk house up front for the kids






Crapper for the wife and kids






Slide out queen in the back.






Looks good in my backyard.






Listing price was $10k.

Saleslady dropped to $6999 immediately because she said it had been sitting a while and they wanted to get rid of it.

I told her my hard limit was $5k and that was it. She said she'd have to go talk to her boss. She came back and said he's not in, but screw it, lets do it for $5k.

$5460 with taxes and title.

Had to spend another $300 on a weight distributing hitch, and then I ordered a power cord (didn't come with a shore power cord) and a sewer hose (didn't have one of those either) and I got a nice set of wheel covers to protect from UV light.

The tires on it were shot, and we had one blow out on the way home. So I took the other 3 and swapped them onto my popup, as I had 4 total tires for the popup with 2 spares, I'd bought them from a guy on craigslist last year.

Hoping to get at least $2000 for our popup. I had one family come and look at it already, but they show up and are like "well...its pretty small and we have six kids."
WHY DIDN'T YOU LOOK AT THE PICTURES?!


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks nice! I'm actually posting this from my Class C camper at a state park in Maryland. We have a 60 pound propane tank as well. I don't think that thing will ever run out. :LOL2:


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 20, 2016)

Also in case you didn't know, you can store your sewer hose (stinky slinky ) in the square bumper. 
Have fun!!


----------



## lugoismad (Aug 20, 2016)

edwonbass said:


> Looks nice! I'm actually posting this from my Class C camper at a state park in Maryland. We have a 60 pound propane tank as well. I don't think that thing will ever run out. :LOL2:



This has 2 30's. Should be enough to last us 2 years at the rate we make trips.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2016)

About 50 years ago, we bought a 16 ft. hard sided camper. Loved it. 

Made some improvements (pressure water; etc.) Bought it for $2000.00. Sold it four years later for $2000.00. 

If the kids hadn't joined soccer/basketball/football teams, we would have kept it and used it for many more years. Have fun! richg99


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 21, 2016)

It's time to get another camper Rich!


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome! I'm jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2016)

"It's time to get another camper Rich!"....

Ha Ha...I'd have to get a new wife, and that would be way too expensive at this point!

richg99


----------



## lugoismad (Aug 21, 2016)

richg99 said:


> About 50 years ago, we bought a 16 ft. hard sided camper. Loved it.
> 
> Made some improvements (pressure water; etc.) Bought it for $2000.00. Sold it four years later for $2000.00.
> 
> If the kids hadn't joined soccer/basketball/football teams, we would have kept it and used it for many more years. Have fun! richg99



Yeah, I bought my popup for $2000. Fixed some rot in it, flipped the axle and put on better wheels and tires. I have someone coming to look at it for $2100.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2016)

If your not pooping in the woods your not camping.


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> If your not pooping in the woods your not camping.



Does a hotel room facing the woods count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2016)

Jim said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > If your not pooping in the woods your not camping.
> ...


Hell no!
If there's no chance of poison ivy or poison oak on your butt your not camping.


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 21, 2016)

We just left a state park site with only electric hook up. I thought my wife was going to suggest we turn around and go home.
There were actual trees and bugs and dirt.

The only way to get her to go camping was to buy a camper.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2016)

My wife thinks a Holiday Inn is roughing it. 

Rich


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 21, 2016)

richg99 said:


> My wife thinks a Holiday Inn is roughing it.
> 
> Rich



I hear you man, sometimes those towels can be a bit scratchy :mrgreen:


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey lugoismad, I finally got to look at your camper on something other than my cell phone. It looks to be in really nice shape! Nice negotiating. =D> 
What is that little door up front on the street side of the camper? Is that an emergency exit for the bunks?


----------



## lugoismad (Aug 21, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> If your not pooping in the woods your not camping.



If you aren't hiking the applachian trail with nothing but a bottle of water, a compass and old sock to cover your dingdong, then its not real camping.


----------



## lugoismad (Aug 21, 2016)

edwonbass said:


> Hey lugoismad, I finally got to look at your camper on something other than my cell phone. It looks to be in really nice shape! Nice negotiating. =D>
> What is that little door up front on the street side of the camper? Is that an emergency exit for the bunks?



I think so. Its weird, isn't it? I guess its an emergency exit. Its just like a half size door. I'm going to have to put a latch on it on the outside. My 5 year olds like to go exploring. Last year we went to a popup camper rally at Hocking Hills state park. I'm not going to lie, I imbibed a bit too much around the camp fire. Woke up out of a whiskey stupor at 4am to one of my girls making a break for it out the camper door in below freezing weather, no shoes on, nothing. She was just like "I wanted to explore!". We put a locking latch on the door after that.

Yeah, I feel like I stole the damn thing.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 21, 2016)

Love camping.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowgrn4 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice Snag!

We bought a weekend lake place 5 years ago and sold our 4 year old 21' ultralight to some friends for $8.5K. I could have easily sold it for $11K but DW insisted. 3 months later our "Friends" got $12K for it as a trade in on a new 5th wheel. :evil: 

"Let no good deed go unpunished".


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 22, 2016)

That's really funny. It's the kind of thing I would do so I just can't go to places like that. The family of six story is good too. I just sold my camper, very small at 6'x8' when closed and the first guy to come look at it was about 6'2" and in the 225# range. He wanted it for his brother and himself to partridge hunting. As soon as he got out of his car I knew it was a no sale. A pop up is a pain to sell because you need to set it up and take it down every time someone wants to look at it. 

Good luck with both and good thing you came home with the propane.


----------



## Fishfreek (Aug 23, 2016)

Awesome camper and even better deal. I've started looking for a slide in truck camper since I bought the new truck. I would like to be able to take the boat with me also. I've been camping out of a 1999 Astro van for several years. It would be a nice upgrade to have an actual camper.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 23, 2016)

That is one expensive propane tank refill. :LOL2:


----------



## DaleH (Aug 23, 2016)

Jim said:


> Does a hotel room facing the woods count?


This is what my fiance thinks about camping ... see picture.

Long gone are the days when camping to me was leaving no trace of your stay, taking the path less traveled by, and hauling no tents - but would make a lean-to of pine boughs.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 23, 2016)

As I age, and age, and age and.... 

the idea of sleeping ON the ground makes about as much sense as sleeping........ .....UNDER the ground! Ha Ha richg99


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice one Rich!

I went from sleeping under the stars on a sleeping bag to sleeping in a tent on the ground. Then went to cots with cushions in the tent. Then to get my wife to go we bought a pop up. Next came the travel trailer with bathroom, kitchen, A/C, and television. Now we have a class C motorhome with 3 televisions including the one outside. :LOL2: I guess it's still camping even if it sometimes happens on concrete with full hook ups including cable. :lol: 

At least fishing still feels right.


----------

